# can anyone get lean and ripped?



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

with the right diet and training or is it down to genetics body type and other scientific stuff, some people are big and some people are just ripped?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Well it's true that some people find it easier than others, problem is there are very few genetically gifted people who find it both easy to put on muscle and easy to lose fat.

Most people find that the will have problems with one or the other hence the need for such close attention to diet, training and in some cases chemical enhancement to get ripped.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

well thats good to know cos im finding it fking hard lol


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

I find it easy to get ripped but a pain in the ass to put size on but anyone can get ripped with the right diet and dedication to stick to it.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

been trying really hard as documented in my journal, i have lost over 2 and a half stone but just feel like im smaller and still fat lol


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

easy for me to stay lean or get leaner, pain in the bum bum putting on size though


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> every human being can get lean.....


Except those fat fvcks with "thyroid problems" aka an eating disorder, who've apparently tried every diet going but can't lose a single pound:lol:


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

damn wish i found it easy to get lean. even if its hard i give 110% still cant get there, crying now that you guys find it so easy lol


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

if anyone else has some tips for me my journal is at: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/84845-gyppos-2010-journal.html

really wanna be lean and toned for the first time EVER


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

pudj said:


> I find it easy to get ripped but a pain in the ass to put size on but anyone can get ripped with the right diet and dedication to stick to it.


and i am the complete opposit of what he said.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone can get lean but some people are more advantaged than others. There are many factors but just looking at thyroid for example, the 'average' range of thyroid levels in humans covers a lot, and someone at the top of the average range can have several times more thyroid than someone at the bottom of the average range... this alone can make a significant difference between how easy it is for one person to lose weight than another.

Another significant factor is whether a person has ever been fat before - when carrying and adding a lot of fat you increase your number of fat cells, but when you lose the weight you don't lose fat cells they just lose size. Since it's much cheaper metabolically to add fat to adipose cells that are there than to make new ones, this means if you've been fat before then it's easier for the body to hold fat again in the future.

Fat loss is a really slow process - remember 3500 kcals are stored in 1lb of bodyfat. It's not as simple as creating just a calorie defecit though as when dropping clories too much the body clings to bodyfat and glycogen as it wants to protect energy stores for the heart, kidneys and liver etc... so kcals that are too low make fat loss harder not easier. Instead the body will turn to burning muscle at an accelerated rate for energy as muscle is energy expensive to maintain and this is the most economic way for the body to become efficient when it thinks it's starving.

Can be really hard to find a good balance.

Lower carb diets usually help, although some pathways that burn fat for energy depend on metabolites of a carbohydrate metabolism to work efficiently (fat burning via the krebs cycle), so the advantages that a very low carb ketogenic diet has for fat burning are at the expense of some fat burning processes that can only occur with a carbohyrdate friendly diet... this is why lower carb diets don't actually burn huge amounts more fat than carb friendly ones, they just burn it a different way... the advantage of such diets actually lies in the lower ability to store fat in the first place rather than greater ability to burn it.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes mate i am living proof mate.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Mikazagreat said:


> and i am the complete opposit of what he said.


x2, if i eat i can put some serious mass, cutting down is a b!tch. Genetics do have a part to play but it can be achieved, more attention to diet plans, training ect. Everyone will know there own body, and how they react to certain things, i'm very carb sensitive, over 100grams a day and i'm moon face and bloated:laugh:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

everyone can get lean.. everyone can drop 2-3lb a week without drugs, just what seperates the do-ers from the blaggers is will power imo..

if you have decent will power getting ripped is a piece of wee!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

DB said:


> everyone can get lean.. everyone can drop 2-3lb a week without drugs, just what seperates the do-ers from the blaggers is will power imo..
> 
> if you have decent will power getting ripped is a piece of wee!


agree with this!

im sure there are a few people for who its genuinely hard, but most people that struggle, do so purely through lack of will power to go the extra mile in sticking to diet and cardio plans.

doesnt take much deviation to stop yourself losing any weight, so 90% is most of the hardship but without the results!


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Im going to say no, but not because of genetics, sticking to such a strict diet and training routine isnt easy for alot of people and they wont last.

Plenty of people try but few do it well, i dont think its any different to a normal person trying to stick to a diet to loose weight, its difficult and takes will power.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

yes, anyone can, and in 4 weeks too!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it does all depend on your perception of the word lean and ripped??

i have seen guys and girls go from 20-30% BF to 10-12% with a nice set of Abs over a 3 - 4 month period with no issue....

but to get truly ripped if you are not used to this or your metabolism is not that of a race horse is not what i call easy for the most those who say it is easy have fast metabolisms......but either way to do it you need focus and to weigh everything so when you do hit walls in your progress you know what to change and by how much


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> yes, anyone can, and in 4 weeks too!


OMG all those ads on webpages promising this drive me mad...


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> OMG all those ads on webpages promising this drive me mad...


don't forget all the hotties in your area that want to meet you!


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

from my point of view then not ripped just a flat stomach and a flatter chest, never been able to, stuck religiously to keto for 10 weeks only cheating on a sunday so i can and will stick to anything but stoped it due to loosing muscle, which is when i asked would you sacrafice muslce gained for a lean body, and i would sacrafice all iahave gained to loose my fat and start from scratch again


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I think I find it easier to put size on rather than get lean, although, that said, I'm not trying to get lean but I've always had stupid bloody hip fat!! :cursing: :cursing: Always been able to feel/slightly see my abs which is good, I hope.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gyppo12345 said:


> from my point of view then not ripped just a flat stomach and a flatter chest, never been able to, stuck religiously to keto for 10 weeks only cheating on a sunday so i can and will stick to anything but stoped it due to loosing muscle, which is when i asked would you sacrafice muslce gained for a lean body, and i would sacrafice all iahave gained to loose my fat and start from scratch again


can i ask how you knew you lost muscle?? keto diets are not for everyone and the biggest drawback is that without the Carbs your muscles do appear flat this could be misconstrued into losing muscle......which it is not....

if you are eating enough protein and fats you will not lose muscle...

you goal of having a flat stomach and chest is very acheivable with effort, carb cycling and cardio would be the way i would do it....


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Pscarb im looking to get from 20%bf to around 12-13% would my best way be to start on a keto for say 6 weeks then swicth to carb cycling or to stay on carb cycling and do cardio.

I used to weigh 17stone of pure fat im now 13.6 stone but im still holding fat on my lower stomach and chest. I would like to see abbs for the first time im 6ft.

Which way would be best to achieve my goal


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

It depends on how we quantify lean.To state that everyone, can reduce bodyfat to a level where abdominal muscles,are visible is incorrect.Storage of bodyfat,is highly individual, is the same way, as countless other physiological traits.To make a carte blanche statement, that covers every possible bodily type, is ill conceived.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone can get lean, staying lean is a completely different ball game. I only have to look at a burger and I put a pound on my hips.

As my Gran used to say "there were no fat people in Belsen" when she would comment to my dad "You're getting fat", he'sd say, it's my metabolism or some other [email protected] and she 'd just laugh and say it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

essexboy said:


> It depends on how we quantify lean.To state that everyone, can reduce bodyfat to a level where abdominal muscles,are visible is incorrect.Storage of bodyfat,is highly individual, is the same way, as countless other physiological traits.To make a carte blanche statement, that covers every possible bodily type, is ill conceived.


is this aimed at me??


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

its getting lean and still look like you go the gym is the problem:rolleyes:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> is this aimed at me??


Not specifically.  However, please feel free to respond.On a second look , you didnt state that.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TBH its all about PEDs

The more drugs you use the easier it is to get ripped

Hell, take enough you dont even have to diet or train


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no i didn't  but any one who has the focus and determination to get leaner can get leaner but as i stated in a prevouise post it does depend on what you call ripped....for the OP he wants a flat stomach and chest which is easy to be fair.......


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> no i didn't  but any one who has the focus and determination to get leaner can get leaner but as i stated in a prevouise post it does depend on what you call ripped....for the OP he wants a flat stomach and chest which is easy to be fair.......


Agreed.Aflat stomach , should be within the realms of most body types.my point was that It appears that many younger, less experienced lifters,fail to realise that "leaness" is also to a large degree genetically influenced.

it would appear a natural propensity for leaness is related to race.

Those born in scandanavian, and baltic regions, are far less likely to be able to attain the requisite leaness required to excel in physique competition.Those born in hotter, and more moderate climates have more favourable genes, for leaness.

I just googled Nabba universe winners.Despite a population exceeding 205million, both Scandanavia, and Russia, have produced only 3 universe winners in 50 plus years.Compared to those that are born with darker hair and skin,the statistics are too favoured for winners from hotter/temperate climates, for it to be merely coincidence.

Interestingly,as skin/hair lightness, has also been cited, as a "leaness" factor, Only one (that i noted) had very fair skin, and freckles(like me) that was ken Waller.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

i like ur style jw lol


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> yes, anyone can, and in 4 weeks too!


Only if you take Acai Berry...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

spend a few months in one of those camps


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

My dad used to say

"Son, That thyroid problem is all a load of bollox, You never saw a fat person in a German POW camp now did you":lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Street ripped as in clear definition between all muscle groups sure.

Pretty much completely devoid from sub q fat either requires a hormone destroying diet (test levels don't hold up at that leaness)or the use of chemicals.

Some people generally from African descent seem to achieve this naturally but don't be fooled these guys have a very tight diet whether they realize it or not( most of the gym rats i know who look like this don't touch carbs) and they perform a lot of aerobic activity much more than the average bodybuilder.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

street ripped! never heard that phrase before.sounds natty to me lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

jw007 said:


> TBH its all about PEDs
> 
> The more drugs you use the easier it is to get ripped
> 
> Hell, take enough you dont even have to diet or train


Exactly.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mal said:


> street ripped! never heard that phrase before.sounds natty to me lol


Certainly is and it goes well when you are wearing a size medium shirt showing off your 16 inch water pistols:thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hi lois you mean 13 in a check shirt lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

everyone that wants to compete gets on the stage with abs, no matter what country they are from


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mal said:


> hi Con you mean 13 in a check shirt lol


Fixed.

Yes in the UK but in the states they are slightly larger


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

cant argue with that,sc whats that then? southern califonia

everythings bigger over there lol,branch warren,jay!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mal said:


> cant argue with that,sc whats that then? southern califonia
> 
> everythings bigger over there lol,branch warren,jay!


Nah mate i flew from Ireland but when i reached America i thought "that's far enough" so now i have been in South Carolina for 3.5 years.....I should have sucked it up flapped my wings and kept flying not much here besides red necks and fast food places.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I believe everyone can get lean and ripped but would you want to?

I am not naturally that lean, normally around 15-18% BF.

To get below that and stay there I have to be really careful with what I eat and do a shedload of cardio....this kills my strength and along with it some muscle, but I can get to a low BF, and this I do not like.

People said I looked awesome at 11 stone when I was right into boxing, but to me I looked and felt terrible.

Much happier a little bit bigger, stronger and heavier.

It is down to genetics, some people can just naturally stay at a low BF no matter what they eat/do without affecting muscle and strength, they are the lucky few.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

ok to all you experienced guys that say its easy can be done no problem,

i challenged you to get me to my op goals i.e flat tum and chest, i will stick with whatever you set me and will not cheat in anyway as im only cheating my self at the end of the day, i have never been flat or happy with my body in many years. so which one of you experienced guys wants the challenge. hard work does not scare me at all. i only have 2 points and that is it will have to fit in with my work but thats only 6 hours a night on the door rest of the day im yours and give me a deadline in weeks.

for this i will post daily blogs weekly pics and everything else wanted and if i achieve my goal and look really good in my eyes you will be rewarded.

so who is up for it, prefer people who know what they are on about.

bit of a uk-muscle challenge im the guinea pig


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

DO it ureself mate dont be lazy. the physique you want is achievable and you will learn much more doing it by ureself.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

as stated i have tried on many occasions and never achieved it. hence why i think its not possible for everyone to get lean.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

gyppo12345 said:


> as stated i have tried on many occasions and never achieved it. hence why i think its not possible for everyone to get lean.


Thats stupid IMO. Every ones body has the ability to get lean maybe some dont have the mental power/will etc to but no other person could help with this


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

it's what hilly said if you resist temptation you can get lean .. i used to blame it on metabolism you are what you put in your mouth simple as.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

if everyone can do it so easily why isnt everyone lean then, dont want to turn this thread stupid and silly but i personally dont think everyone can be lean. my own personal opinion only.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

the reason why most people are fooking fat is simple ..eat sh!T and loads of it you will look SH!T . . i was one my self been there done that. alot of people are willing to do hours of endless cardio but not willing to stick to a good diet because food is addictive the more you have the more you want.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

ok sizar fair point, so you reckon if i stick religiously to the new diet in my journal for 12 weeks and put in 110% effort in with weights and cardio then i can achieve my goals???


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

gyppo12345 said:


> ok sizar fair point, so you reckon if i stick religiously to the new diet in my journal for 12 weeks and put in 110% effort in with weights and cardio then i can achieve my goals???


i don't no what's your goal i don't no how much fat your carrying but the sooner you start the sooner you get the result so why the helll wasting time chating about debating set your self on a diet hit up cardio every morning on empty stomach cut out every rubbish food in your diet stick to lean meat and veg some good fat and see how your body reacts to it.. no one said is going to be easy but it's doable if your willing to go through the hard time when your down and weak but it's mind over matter just think of the end result.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

sizar speaks from experience on this one, i seen pics when he was a very fat fcukr lol and now he is lean.

What kind of diet routine did u follow sizar?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

wow chill winston, goals in op and diet is set in journal you helped me with remember?????


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

AB i followed pretty much no carb apart from one i had one cheat meal . thats it. i had 5 meals a day

i would go gym do cardio come home

breakfast 4 whole eggs

hit the gym again do weights

postworkout shake 2 scoop of whey

1 hour later/ 200g chicken breast bit of borocoli

mid afternoon tin of tuna tablespoon of peanut butter

evening 6oz lean steak and some more borocoli

before bed protien shake tablespoon of peanut butter or some olive oil .. i would have some cashew nuts throughout the day sometimes. i was always under 25g carb .. i know alot of people will do it differently but it worked for me . after i lost few stones i introduced carb back in my diet i was stil losing weight but kept the cardio. once you do it your set once you know how to eat and what to eat you can always manipulate things to lose fat or gain weight but whatever your doing you have to put hard work into it.


----------

